# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  Tadpole ID? D.C. Area U.S., pics

## Tadtholemew

As you can hopefully see, he's a mottled sandy brown on top (his tail is partially transparent, also heavily spotted). Eyes are distinctive with lines through them. There is a white line near his nostrils and mouth on the outsides - but not through the middle between them. His underside is cream to white, some spotting, and mostly opaque. Perhaps a slight tinge of pink in places. He also has a uniquely up-turned body shape - the eyes carry quite high relative to the...er, chest?...He was found in a sandy/forest area with a small temporary creek that was about dried up (and he seemed to be developing slower than the other tadpoles I saw...), so I brought him home. There were quite a few other tadpoles in the same area. 

He's pretty big - I'd say a good 2+ inches long. I initially thought he might be a bullfrog, but he seems to be getting a leg bud on one side, and the creek he was in doesn't stay wet enough for him to be the year or more that a bullfrog would need. I'm thinking maybe pig frog, Southern leopard, bronze frog, or maybe he is a bullfrog.

I've got him in a fishbowl for now, and I'm setting up a 20 gallon terrarium...but I think it would be a good idea to get an ID on him, so that I can be better prepared to care for him properly...Especially if he is a big bull frog and needs more space than that. Anyone recognize or think they have a guess at what he might be?

----------


## Caspian

I'm thinking it may be a bullfrog, or a Green/bronze frog. The spots on the back look identical to that of a bullfrog tadpole, and you're in luck, since today I went to check up on my nearby lake to see how many frogs/tadpoles were out, and of course, I saw lots of bullfrog tadpoles.

If it gets 3+ inches long, I'd then assume it's a bullfrog.

It does seem a bit dark for a bullfrog tadpole, meaning it could be a Green/Bronze frog, but I'm not sure. I've never seen a Pig frog or Southern Leopard frog before, though. Perhaps someone with more experience with all 4 of these species can confirm the identity of this frog for you.

Oh, and welcome to the Frog Forum!

----------


## Tadtholemew

Awesome, thanks! I'll update the thread as he grows. I've tried looking at some ID pictures, and he does look pretty similar to the others I listed...but it seems like they are pretty diverse, even within a given species. Hopefully if he is a bull frog, the 20 gallon tank is alright. It looks like they get pretty big!

----------


## Caspian

If it is a bullfrog, I can definitely help you out and I know an expert on them here, as well. I've kept my Gnag for 10 months, ever since she was a froglet, and I will tell you, these frogs make great pets. Here's a list of basic things you'll need if it is a bullfrog as well as a basic caresheet that I've written and based off of my experience with this species:

American bullfrog (Rana Catesbiana) Caresheet:

Species information:

Coloration: Can vary from Bright Green, Normal Green, Brown, and Olive.

Size: Froglets start out at 1-2 inches (snout to vent), but most adults grow to 5-6 inches. Larger specimens may reach sizes of 8 inches. Females are typically larger than males.

Sexing: Male bullfrogs will call at a young age. Males will also have yellow throats, instead of cream-colored like their bellies. Females will have cream colored throats. Another way to tell them apart is that the typanum or "ear" of a male will be larger than its eye, whilst on a females it will be the same size.

Age/Breeding: Most bullfrogs become ready to mate once they attain 3 inches of length. Bullfrog tadpoles may spend up to two years in the tadpole stage. Bullfrogs will live to around 4 to 5 years, though some have been recorded up to ages of 6-7.

Distribution: Bullfrogs are native to the Eastern USA, but have spread to Canada, Western Europe, Northern and Western USA, and Asia via the frog leg trade.

Habitat: Bullfrogs are found in permanent bodies of water, such as lakes, ponds, and marshes. They prefer slow-moving water, and are often found at the edge of the water.

Diet: Bullfrog tadpoles graze on algae, whilst young bullfrogs eat invertebrates. Adult bullfrogs eat smaller frogs, fish, tadpoles, finches, young turtles, small snakes, mice, small birds, crayfish, and a large variety of invertebrates  Anything that moves and they can fit into their mouth, they will attempt to eat.

Required Equipment:

- 30 gallon for when the frog is growing up, 55-70-90-100-120 gallon tank for when it is an adult.
- Strong filter, I personally suggest either a Canister filter or Fluval U(1,2,3) Underwater series filter.
- Pond stones or a divider, make sure all stones are too big to be eaten, and if taken from outside, aren't sharp and are boiled for 5 minutes to remove any parasites/bacteria. Same goes for any wood or decorations from the outside. If you use the divider, use coconut fiber or additive/fertilizer free topsoil. Seal the land area from the water area using aquarium grade silicone sealant.
- An Aquarium background, preferably a forest one, that can cover the sides and back of the tank
- A strong lid. These guys can jump high.
- Plastic bin and lid with egg cartons for crickets, as well as carrots/lettuce/spinach/squash and oats/bread.
- Plastic tub/bucket with coconut fiber/topsoil for earthworms/dew worms.
- Fake/live plants. Be careful about choosing live plants. I strongly suggest duckweed. As for fake, fake water reeds and fake lily pads work great. Just place the cricket/earthworm on the lily pad in front of your frog.
- Driftwood works great for cover. Just wash it very thoroughly in dechlorinated/conditioned water first.
- Aquarium water conditioner. Can be found at most pet stores. That, or Reverse osmosis water. Never use distilled water, it lacks the minerals that frogs need.
- Reptile Calcium + Vitamin D3 powder, and Reptile Multi-Vitamin powder. These can be found at most pet stores that work with reptiles and/or amphibians.
- 3 spare 4-8 liter buckets to help with water changes.
- 2-3 4liter milk/water jugs to measure and condition tap water with.

Captive care:

Biotype: Bullfrogs tend to stay at the waters edge, so I suggest 1/3 land-water ratio, resembling the edge of a pond or swamp. Moss can be used, but make sure it is not near the feeding area, as if it is ingested it may cause impaction/prolapse.

Feeding: Feed crickets the same size as the space between the frogs mouth. Dust with a calcium mix every other day for growing frogs and a multivitamin once a week. Do not be lazy on the dusting! I was, and I'm still treating my Green frog (Rana Clamitans) for a double case of Giardia/Tetany. I strongly suggest you also feed him earthworms/nightcrawlers. They're easy to digest and so much more nutritious than crickets. I feed my 3.2 inch bullfrog 8 4week crickets and 1 earthworm every night. You can feed adult bullfrogs guppies or minnows as treats, as long as they come from a parasite-free source. I don't suggest mice, they're difficult to digest and are high in fat. I also would steer clear of mealworms/superworms. They're difficult to digest and are low in nutrients. 

Water/filter: In the first few weeks of getting the new filter, do 25% water changes daily. As the bio-filter boots up, you can do 50% water changes every week. As for the level of water, I suggest 2-3 inches. Make sure there is somewhere the frog can sit and be relatively dry, or at least out of the water.

It may sound like a massive challenge, but it is not impossible and the results are very rewarding  :Smile:

----------

Heatheranne

----------


## Ashley

I agree.  He looks like a bullfrog tad to me.

----------


## Tadtholemew

Thank you both! I think you're right, and I'm just waiting to see how he turns out.  :Big Grin:  Here's a picture from this morning:


Caspian, thank you for the care guide! I wish you'd posted it before I bought his tank. I bought the coconut substrate...but I didn't get the sealant (actually, I didn't even see any in the pet store...). My first terrarium attempt turned into a giant dirt mess all over the bathroom.  :Big Grin:  I have all of the recovered substrate drying in the window, and I set up the rest of the tank, including some structures for him to climb onto. However, he's been acting a little odd since I set it up. He keeps jumping everywhere, like hyperactively. Yesterday, he jumped out when I was trying to get him into his new terrarium (...four feet onto the wood floor). I got him right back in the water and he was a little dazed for the next few hours...but after that, he's gone right back to excessive jumping everywhere - which was a relief at first, but now it's getting a little concerning. I thought that maybe with the amount of water and the filter, there might not be enough algae for him to eat...so last night I turned off the filter and gave him twice the number of recommended food pellets and a tiny piece of lettuce. He's been a little calmer since (and I turned the filter back on), but every ten minutes or so I'll hear a splash. I had a recurring series of nightmares in which he jumped out of the tank last night because he kept splashing (and the tank is by the bed). 

I'm worried that he needs more air now (he has cute little legs now!)...but he doesn't seem to be using the climbing dock or rocks in the tank. Is this normal? Or do I just have a hyperactive tadpole? Is is the food, do you think? Or maybe something with the tank (he seems to be gravitating towards the corners, where they are glued together, so I'm a little worried he's, I don't know, eating the glue or something). I'm also worried that he will beach himself on the rock. Do you think that should be a concern?

Thanks for your replies! I hope I'm taking care of him okay. I felt really terrible after I let him jump out.  :Frown:

----------


## Ashley

He may not like the filter.  I have the same filters in my frog tanks.  However I don't use any filters at all for tadpoles.  The current was too strong and they don't like it at all!  I just did 20% water changes once a week until they turned into frogs.  I always had pretty shallow water too.  For deeper water I would prefer an air stone.  
My bullfrog tadpoles have always been lazy and like to just lay around on the bottom of their tank.  So you could turn the filter off for a few days and see if he calms down.  He also might feel exposed without plants to hide in.  Though with my own tadpoles I never provided plants, but I think they were used to that because they never had plants from the time they were born.

Once he finishes developing his legs and starts to loose his tail, he should climb out of the water himself.  However you can keep an eye on him and remove him to land once his tail starts to shrink.  My last batch of frogs eggs that I hatched out were wood frogs.  Once they started loosing their tails I removed them to damp paper towel set ups for a few days until their tails completely disappeared.  Then moved them to a terrestrial set up.  But with my bullfrogs I left them in an aquatic set up with plenty of rocks and ramps to climb out on and they did just fine.  As a frog they still like to swim and hang out in the water.  Mine spend more time in water than on land.

----------


## Brian

> He's pretty big - I'd say a good 2+ inches long. I initially thought he might be a bullfrog, but he seems to be getting a leg bud on one side, and the creek he was in doesn't stay wet enough for him to be the year or more that a bullfrog would need.


I would think the size makes it not a bullfrog, and a green/bronze frog seems more likely? Check out this Guide to Tadpoles that gives typical sizes of tadpoles, and also has details on how to tell a few of the ranids apart by the shape of their mouths as some of them seem to be otherwise pretty much indistinguishable. There's also the USGS Patuxent Wildlife Research Center "Tadpoles of the United States and Canada: A Tutorial and Key" which has plenty of detail but is perhaps less user friendly.

You'll know soon enough in any case :Smile: .

----------


## Tadtholemew

> I would think the size makes it not a bullfrog, and a green/bronze frog seems more likely? Check out this Guide to Tadpoles that gives typical sizes of tadpoles, and also has details on how to tell a few of the ranids apart by the shape of their mouths as some of them seem to be otherwise pretty much indistinguishable. There's also the USGS Patuxent Wildlife Research Center "Tadpoles of the United States and Canada: A Tutorial and Key" which has plenty of detail but is perhaps less user friendly.
> 
> You'll know soon enough in any case.



Thanks! I'd seen both of those sources, and I do think there's a good shot that you're right as well, particularly given (a) the timeframe (I'm still skeptical of the idea that he could have been in that creek long enough to be getting his legs now) and (b) the dark spotting and cream belly. Over the last week or so, his spots have gotten much darker, more like the pics I've seen of bronze frog tadpoles than bullfrogs...although in terms of size, I think he's pretty well within bullfrog tadpole sizes. I kind of hope you're right, though, since they stay a good deal smaller...

----------


## Caspian

Sorry for not replying sooner. Been very busy, with Bumpy recovering from her giardia/tetany and raising little Nivose.

Brian has a big point. For 5 months, I originally thought my Green frog, Bumpy, was a bullfrog but I noticed a ridge going down her back, which sealed the thought that she was a Green frog, not a bullfrog. 

If you want information on how to keep Green frogs, I can offer you a wide variety of experience from my own experience of keeping Bumpy.

I wouldn't be worried if he's a bullfrog or a green frog. They're both very fun to keep, and relatively easy.

Keep us posted!

----------


## Tadtholemew

Update: Legs!

Just a few pictures of Tad with his new legs growing in! He wasn't feeling super photogenic today (hiding in the corner...) but here he is!

----------


## Caspian

Nice!

I'm still not sure on what species he is, although judging by his size I wouldn't think he's a bullfrog. However, we'll only be certain once he turns into a froglet.

----------


## Tadtholemew

I know! He looks like a bronze frog or pickerel frog tadpole...but I think bullfrog and pig frog aren't entirely off the table either. So exciting! But I already think he's the best tadpole ever, regardless of what he ends up being.  :Smile:

----------


## Brian

> I know! He looks like a bronze frog or pickerel frog tadpole...


You may have seen this, but it has some pointers on distinguishing these two species as tadpoles Untitled Document Mostly though, that link has an adorable picture of a pickerel frog metamorph :Smile: , and it looks like you won't be far from saying yea or nay on a pickerel. There are also other tadpole ID tips on the pages for various species.

Thanks for the updates!

----------


## Tadtholemew

Tad is growing so fast! He gained his front legs essentially over last weekend. He's incredibly fast in the water, with huge webbed toes, and really really shy. He hides under the water filter whenever he can. He's not breathing yet (which is good, because I don't have a lid for his tank yet...), but I'm getting nervous because I'm still not sure of what he is, and I think he'll need a new kind of food soon. Does anyone have any advice? Can anyone tell for sure what he is yet? He doesn't look much like any of the frogs I thought he might be - he's much, much smaller...

----------


## Caspian

Wow! He must be in *very* good hands to be growing up so quick!  :Smile: 

Yeah, these are some fast frogs. My Green frog can literally swim 2 feet in a sometimes even less than a second. 

Most Ranids are very shy, but he may get used to you. My Bullfrog, Gnag, only ever swims or hops away when I make fast movements. Otherwise, she'll only turn and glare at me when I'm watching her, like "Whadda' ya' want?"

As for the feeding, you can feed him Crickets from the pet store that are smaller than the space between his eyes. Make sure to dust them with a calcium + Vitamin D3 mix every other feeding, and Multi-vitamin mix once a week. Do not use them both at once, as they will cancel each other out. You can also try feeding him earthworms -- preferably Nightcrawlers. If you want, you can simply search your garden for some (don't mistake them for the dark red/yellow Red wrigglers, they emit a foul smell and are smaller). Make sure that wherever you get the worms from, that they come from a pesticide/fertilizer/additive free source. If the worms are too big, you can chop them into smaller chunks (ugh, I know!) and feed them then. I wouldn't be worried about feeding a 1-3 inch worm, my 3.5 inch bullfrog once ate a massive, 10 inch worm, with little to no problem.

Your near-froglet tadpole certainly does look like a bullfrog to me, but only when he becomes a froglet or juvenile will we really be able to tell.

If he's smaller, he could be a Green frog. Most froglets are tiny when they first turn into frogs. The majority of bullfrog froglets I see at my nearby lake are less than 2 inches snout to vent. Some are even around 1. The same would definitely apply to Green frogs, and other Ranids.

Great job :Big Applause: ! Keep us posted  :Smile:

----------


## Tadtholemew

Thank you for the wonderful advice! I'm going to try to get him some food tomorrow. He's also being a little more friendly. I held him today for a little while, and put him on his rock. I was really excited. Here's an updated picture:

----------


## Tadtholemew

I also think we're down to bronze frog/green frog, bull frog, or something else...maybe pig frog, I guess, but I think southern Leopard and Pickerell are both out for sure!

----------


## Ashley

I can't really see clearly.  Try to get a close up picture of him.  Especially his back.  If he has ridges he most likely is a green frog (the ridges will go from behind the eye all the way to his tail).  If his back is completely smooth (no ridges) then he's most likely a bullfrog.  I'd give him a few more days to completely absorb his tail and lose his tadpole look.  He will get a little thinner and have a more froggy shaped body if that makes sense.  That's when you should be able to really see ridges if he has any.

Pig frogs and bronze frogs are more southern species.

----------


## Heather

Hi  :Smile: . I am thinking he may be a green frog. He is growing quicker than an American bullfrog does. He's awesome! I just found this thread. I'll be following along to see his progress  :Smile: .

----------


## Caspian

At every new photo my thoughts on what this little guy could be changes! But I agree with Ashley and Heather, it's either Bullfrog or Green frog now. Even so, I can't wait to see him as he grows up  :Smile:  he already looks like he's got an interesting coloration happening!

----------


## Tadtholemew

Thank you all! Here's some update photos!  :Smile:

----------


## Tadtholemew

Updated photos!

So, after looking at Tad closely, I'm thinking that he must just be some kind of frog that was not in the tadpole packet. I think he might be a southern chorus frog (see pic: http://www.virginiaherpetologicalsoc...%20Frog%29.jpg)

What do you guys think? Anyone have experience with this kind of frog?

----------


## Brian

> Updated photos!
> 
> So, after looking at Tad closely, I'm thinking that he must just be some kind of frog that was not in the tadpole packet. I think he might be a southern chorus frog (see pic: http://www.virginiaherpetologicalsoc...%20Frog%29.jpg)
> 
> What do you guys think? Anyone have experience with this kind of frog?


Your tadpole had dorsal eyes so it can't be a Southern Chorus Frog. It still looks like a Green frog or a Bullfrog to me. I can't tell for sure from your pictures if it has the dorsolateral ridges or not but they should be visible at this stage and actually even earlier. Attached is a photo of a Green Frog, _Rana clamitans_, ​note the ridges down the back/side (the colour and pattern can vary quite a bit within this species).

----------


## Caspian

I'm still betting on Green Frog or Bullfrog. Either way, he is very cute  :Big Grin:  !

Brian's right, I second him on that it's not a Chorus frog. If your little guy was a Southern Chorus frog, though, I could give you some basic advice on how to care for a similar species, the Pacific Chorus frog. There's actually a caresheet for Pacific Chorus frogs (Pseudacris Regilla) on here! However, I doubt you'll need it.

Brian has definitely given you excellent advice and help on how to identify your little guy. Can't wait to see some more photos of him  :Smile:

----------

